
America’s First Offshore Wind Farm May Power Up a New Industry - Osiris30
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/23/science/americas-first-offshore-wind-farm-may-power-up-a-new-industry.html?referer=
======
chmaynard
This project is a milestone in our transition from fossil fuels to wind and
solar energy in the USA.

"Gulf Coast businesses that have long built offshore oil structures see wind
power in the Northeast as a potential new market."

This reminds me of how San Francisco companies that funded and supplied 19th-
century gold mining in California were able to "pivot" and find new markets
after the gold rush faded.

